

If I Had $50 Billion Dollars I Would Complain About Your Taxes Too - djshipper
http://davidshipper.tumblr.com/post/8965883938/if-i-had-50-billion-dollars-i-would-complain-about-your

======
djshipper
I guess I was trying to draw the distinction between a legal obligation and
any other kind. The moral imperative to save money on your taxes is the same
one that drives someone to do their best everyday and not be a slacker!

------
teamonkey
> Lets face it, I have a legal obligation not to evade taxes and a moral
> obligation to avoid them and I like to fulfill all of my obligations!

I don't understand where this moral obligation comes from, in fact I'd argue
the opposite. You have a moral obligation to pay taxes but with tax vehicles
and loopholes you have a legal opportunity not to pay them.

[EDIT] Obviously some people disagree. Ho hum.

